# Damp underwear?



## aaaaa

Hi ladies,
I noticed over the past couple of days that I had spots of wetness on my panties. I know it was from my vagina since there was a little bit of mucus mixed in. I mentioned it to my doctor yesterday and he didn't seem concerned.

Today, I have had to change my underwear twice since they seem to keep getting very damp all over. It is not really what I would call "wet," just quite damp.

I am 35 weeks. Saw dr yesterday; was told my cervix is soft and short but dilation had not started yet. Baby is "down low in the pelvis." Any ideas? Could it just be VERY watery discharge?

(Additional info: the last couple of weeks I constantly woke up with very string, globby discharge- whitish yellowish. Since I started noticing the wetness, this discharge has stopped. Not sure if it was my mucus plug or not. Just a bit confusing)!


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

I really dont know what to advise hun, but I didnt want to read and run. I would put a maternity pad on and see how wet it gets within the hour, if it is overly wet I would contact your midwife at the hospital, are you getting cramps or bleeding? :hugs: I really dont know what else to say sorry :(


----------



## wishful1

I have had some wet / mucus discharge since week 34, occasionally need a panty liner, but no more than that. I would check w/ your MW, they can do a test to make sure it is not amniotic fluid leaking . . .


----------



## aaaaa

Thanks for the feedback. I have had a little bleeding, but my OB checked my cervix yesterday, so I have been attributing the bleeding to the pelvic exam. I have had period-like cramping on and off for a while now. My OB says it was contractions that contributed to the softening of my cervix. I have taken the advice of putting on a panty liner. I will see how damp it gets and then call my OB if I am still worried.

This is my first baby, and everything can be so confusing!


----------



## 1stOne

Is what your experiencing different from clear unscented vaginal discharge? I have had increased vaginal discharged but from what I understand that is pretty common.


----------



## star01

I have same thing and looked in one of my many pregnancy books that this is common. 

As you get bigger your uterus presses on your bladder and can cause leakage. 

Apparently the more pelvic floor exercises you do will help make this happen less.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

I have the exact thing as your first post, I am high risk for another early baby and was told it could be a sign (although they say everything could be a sign!!!).
I was advised to wear a pad an watch out for other symptoms I.e. Backache, cramps, a 'clear out', bleeding, plug etc
The impression i got from the midwife and consultant was it was nothing to worrying about but just to be extra cautious just in case.


----------



## 5-a-side

I have this too, I was told that if its waters they soak more into a pad whereas watery discharge will more likely sit on top, if that makes sense. 
I'd also say the bleeding would be from the exam but your Doctors/Midwives are always there for you if you need them so dont hesitate to call them.


----------



## aaaaa

Thanks all. I am sure it is likely just a thin, watery discharge. (I know it is not urine leakage). It just struck me as bizarre because throughout the entire pregnancy, I have experienced only thicker, mucusy discharge (sorry tmi). I suppose with hormones changing, anything can change. Anyway, I'm monitoring and keeping an eye open, but it seems to have slowed a bit since yesterday. I would think if it were my waters, there would be no slowing down.


----------



## RoccosMom

I have the same thing, its really annoying, I hate being wet in general. I just use a thin pad.


----------



## nicb26

i have had this since about week 30. went to get checked and was negative for amniotic fluid, so was told its just watery discharge. however, it probably is worth getting checked just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## jess181989

I thought I was leaking waters the other day, so put on a pad and when I went back to check on it the underside (as in underneath the pad on my pants) was soaked more than the top! Turned out I was sweating really excessively. It could be that mixed in with a bit of mucousy discharge. I was a bit grossed out but apparently sweat production increases in pregnancy.


----------



## 1stOne

^WSS. I don't know about you ladies but for the first time in my life my thighs are touching each other when I walk and sit down causing me to sweat.


----------

